# Syngenta - TRTD11568 - Hộp Gel Optigard Ant Bait - 4 ống w / pit tông - mỗi ống 30g



## kanixza (4/12/20)

Mục tiêu gây hại: Để kiểm soát trong nhà và ngoài trời các loài kiến xâm nhập cấu trúc bao gồm kiến argentine, kiến thợ mộc, kiến ma và các loài kiến gây hại khác; không bao gồm lửa, máy gặt và kiến pharaoh.


Công thức hấp dẫn cao thúc đẩy quá trình chuyển hóa thành phần hoạt tính sẵn sàng khắp thuộc địa
Thành phần hoạt tính mạnh mẽ đánh bật mối thợ, chim bố mẹ và mối chúa
Được chấp thuận để sử dụng trong nhà và ngoài trời, áp dụng cho các vết nứt và kẽ hở. Thành phần hoạt tính: Thiamethoxam, .010%.
Optigard Ant Bait Gel hoạt động như thế nào? Kiến ăn phải gel sẽ quay trở lại tổ của chúng và chuyển mồi cho kiến chúa và con non của chúng, do đó giết chết kiến chúa, con non và toàn bộ đàn.
*Một giải pháp rõ ràng để kiểm soát kiến*
Người ta ước tính có tới 10.000 nghìn tỷ kiến trên trái đất, có nghĩa là có hàng nghìn tỷ vấn đề về dịch hại mà bạn có thể gặp phải xung quanh tài sản của mình. Mồi diệt kiến Optigard của Syngenta Professional Pest Management cung cấp khả năng kiểm soát hiệu quả nhiều loại kiến để bạn có thể giúp giảm số lượng kiến phải đối mặt.

Mồi diệt kiến Optigard được biết đến với công thức gel trong khiến kiến bị thu hút và chúng dễ tiêu thụ. Nó đã được chứng minh là được nhiều loại kiến chấp nhận và ngon miệng. Thành phần hoạt tính mạnh, thiamethoxam, kiểm soát mối thợ, chim bố mẹ và mối chúa để đảm bảo loại bỏ hoàn toàn khuẩn lạc.






*Cấu hình mồi gel kiến Optigard*
▸ Kiểm soát phổ rộng các loài kiến, bao gồm kiến Argentina, thợ mộc, nhà có mùi, ma và các loài kiến khác
▸ Không thấm nước và có thể chuyển nhượng; hạ gục công nhân, gà mẹ và hoàng hậu
▸ Vẫn ngon miệng trong ít nhất 14 ngày sau khi mồi (trong nhà và ngoài trời)
▸ Công thức không màu và không màu, ít hoặc không có mùi
▸ Được đóng gói trong ống tiêm 30 gam có sẵn, có thể sử dụng với pít tông để dễ dàng thi công

Với phương thức hoạt động hiệu quả, công thức bền vững và sự chấp nhận tuyệt vời giữa các loài kiến, bạn có thể tin tưởng vào thuốc diệt kiến Optigard để cung cấp sự kiểm soát cần thiết để giúp mang lại một môi trường không có kiến lâu dài cho khách hàng của bạn.

*Công thức hoàn hảo để loại bỏ kiến*
Ma trận gel gốc đường của mồi gel diệt kiến Optigard có khả năng thu hút kiến rất cao, cách diệt kiến cực kỳ hiệu quả. Các loại bả khác có thể quá nhớt, khiến kiến không thể vận chuyển chúng trở lại đàn. Tuy nhiên, tính nhất quán của Optigard giúp kiến dễ dàng mang theo đàn và chia sẻ với bạn cùng tổ.

Mồi diệt kiến Optigard còn được biết đến với độ bền trong điều kiện môi trường khắc nghiệt. Công thức chống lại sự biến chất do nhiệt độ cao và có thể giữ được độ ngon trong hơn hai tuần. Kiến sẽ tiếp tục ăn mồi gel diệt kiến Optigard ngay cả khi sản phẩm khô đi theo thời gian và thành phần hoạt tính trở nên đậm đặc. Hiệu ứng lâu dài này làm giảm cơ hội gọi lại và yêu cầu ít ứng dụng hơn.


----------

